# C6 a cool car & something different - Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Been trying to limit myself to 1 write up a week mainly due to the time involved, this week it was a toss up between a C6 or the Gallardo I'm doing tomorrow which had been previously detailed 6 months ago.

Not seen any of these about and have to say it's a nice alternative on the exec saloon side and personally think it's pretty cool.

On arrival,




























Firstly started with the interior which was pretty tidy but needed a spruce up and leather clean & feed,



















*Results*




























On with the exterior and Smart wheels applied to the alloys and worked with SV brushes and drumsticks,










Citrus pre-wash,










Polish in gaps & around badges and shuts cleaned with BH surfex & a new brush I picked up from i4 detailing,














































Rinsed and foamed with Megs hyperwash,



















Re-foamed and washed using the usual TBM,



















Dried using plush drying towels and clayed using Megs mild and LT,




























Typical defects,



















1st stage was to remove marring and light swirls using Megs 83 on a 3m polishing pad,



















*50/50's*



















With the main defects knocked back an IPA wipedown was given followed by a 2nd stage of Klearcote red machine glaze on a red finishing pad to refine and add gloss,










Megs all seasons applied to plastic trim and arches,










1 layer of SV Best of show applied to paintwork & shuts and left for 45 mins to cure,










Badge gaps cleaned with cotton buds and G-techniq P1,










Whilst wax was curing the following was done,

Tyres dressed - Zaino Z16
Alloys sealed - Opti-seal
Glass cleaned - Citrus bling
Chrome polished - Britemax 2 stage

Wax removed and a Z8 wipedown given,
Lastly a final hoover to crevices to remove any dust and a dust over with the [email protected] fluffy.

*Results.*

















































































































































Thanks for looking.:thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice job.

Those C6's are fabulous.

Give it a couple of years & they will be cheaper than a packet of Polos


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks for the write up, nice to see something different


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Good work mate, saw one of these on the M8 this morning. Could stick an Audi badge on it no problem and it would pass. Nice wet finish.

(was I the only one expecting a Corvette?)


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

swordjo said:


> (was I the only one expecting a Corvette?)


No, I was too!!

Its a good looking car, and a good write up!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice job:thumb: Stunningly cool looking executive.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking very good indeed ther Rob 

One of my neighbours works for the local Citroen dealers and is always bringing one of these home, he really rates them and says they are so comfortable to drive long distances.

Still think I would have prefered pictures on the Lamdo


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

Im glad Citroen are still able to make cars like this.

The owners are t be praised for buying a car that isnt one of the crowd!

Lovely job on the detail too!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice finish and great write up as usual :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Looking very good indeed ther Rob
> 
> One of my neighbours works for the local Citroen dealers and is always bringing one of these home, he really rates them and says they are so comfortable to drive long distances.
> 
> Still think I would have prefered pictures on the Lamdo


Thank you Adam, it has a feature that puts the digital speedo on the windscreen in a hologram like affect,

regarding the Lambo if you want to search back in the studio you may find it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Cracking Detail Rob, 

Interior looks nice, its just 1 of those cars that have to grow on you.

Paul


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Never seen a C6 before looks quite nice and a little different nice work on the c6, stunning reflections:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Good choie on the car to write up, Lambo's are getting a bit common now days 

Nice picture log on the panel gap process etc too

Nice car that


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice work on a great looking but rare car!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Good to see something different Rob.

And cheers for the referal today.

Robbie


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Lovely work mate as always, love it!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Hey Rob, Good work as ever, Great looking car that, real mile muncher, having said that I like Avantimes too :wall:

good to see something quirky


----------



## ClubmanCJ (Mar 2, 2008)

I LOVE the C6. Great job on a fantastic looking car.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice Finish and a great change to the normal supercars ....


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work! What kind of sponge is that?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking great there Mr Leys, not seen one of them before and couldnt picture what you were on about on the phone!
Looks absolutely stunning mate.

Tim


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> Nice work! What kind of sponge is that?


[email protected] sponge.:thumb:


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work. Can't miss those rear lights!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That actually looks a very nice car!! 

Awesome reflections :thumb:


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Thank you Adam, it has a feature that puts the digital speedo on the windscreen in a hologram like affect,
> 
> regarding the Lambo if you want to search back in the studio you may find it.


Lovely job!

Never seen a C6 up that close, pretty stylish.

The speedo projected onto the front screen is a HUD (Head Up Display), quite a few BMWs have it also now, fighter jets also...

Full marks to the owner for not buying German, hope its not his money though, as C6's depreciate v. rapidly, will be a used bargain in 2 years....


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, havent seen anyon the road yet


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys.:thumb:


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

cracking stuff! 
stunning cars the C6, Supremely comfortable to drive in or be driven, So much classier looking than any of the german box's! 
top work fella! 

it may depreciate fast, but can you imagine the price tag it would have if it did have an audi badge on the front!!! would Certainly be minimum of 10k more than it is now! (circa 30k)


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks spot on there! I really like the c6's,I said to the mrs Id love to see if I could pick up one cheap in a year or two.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Actually looks a really nice car and great job on it too.
Where do you lot get the Alloy Wheel Drum Sticks from ????


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

OOOO I want one!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

excellent reflections, looks great:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Big Citroens rock - depreciate like a stone but still rock.

Nice one Rob :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Brilliant Rob.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gandi said:


> Actually looks a really nice car and great job on it too.
> Where do you lot get the Alloy Wheel Drum Sticks from ????


Thanks, the drumsticks are from the Polishing company, best inner wheel cleaning tools I've used, sadly though there looking a little thread bare now and I'm sure you can't get them anymore, something to do with the patent or similar.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks, the drumsticks are from the Polishing company, best inner wheel cleaning tools I've used, sadly though there looking a little thread bare now and I'm sure you can't get them anymore, something to do with the patent or similar.


Thats a bummer, did VXR Mark make his own??? mite look in to some DIY ones lol


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gandi said:


> Thats a bummer, did VXR Mark make his own??? mite look in to some DIY ones lol


Think he possibly did, I know he originally had the same as mine.

They weren't cheap but would definately buy again without a doubt.:thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I assume the heads where wool of some sort, hmm mite have to look in to this


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gandi said:


> I assume the heads where wool of some sort, hmm mite have to look in to this


I'll nip out and get a pic for you.:thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Ta mate


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nice, big ol' beasts, might have one as a taxi one day, lol, weird rear window tho


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> I'll nip out and get a pic for you.:thumb:


Look like dreadlocks on a Stick:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Great work Rob, nice car, quite a rarity!

Shame about your 1-a-week, I like your write ups, lazy git :lol:

Top job as always :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> Great work Rob, nice car, quite a rarity!
> 
> Shame about your 1-a-week, I like your write ups, lazy git :lol:
> 
> Top job as always :thumb:


Cheers mate, trying to resist whoring myself all over the studio.:lol:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Interesting car Robbie

Thanks for the write-up.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Really nice work there and I too think they are pretty cool cars - that interior looks brilliant!


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Great work and a lovely car


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Great work, car looks like something out of a movie!!

:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great job, cool looking car :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work as ever mate - that finish looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

C6 one of my favourites at the moment..Loving the styling...

They do seem to be holding there money though due to the dealer network buying them instead of private buyers...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

by the looks of it, I am the only one who thinks the car is ugly...

I hate big citroen's personally, IMO they should stick to small, fun, light super minis....it's what they are best at!

Your work is top notch though... I won't even try and fault that!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

I think these are fab but as with others they will only be 3 bob in year or two even if they are trying to limit the output to maintain good residuals, eventually this wont work.

Great job there by the way


----------



## leo_jones (May 27, 2008)

excellent work mate!


----------



## Bill Door (Oct 24, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> by the looks of it, I am the only one who thinks the car is ugly...
> 
> I hate big citroen's personally, IMO they should stick to small, fun, light super minis....it's what they are best at!
> 
> ...


I agree with you on both counts. Its very ugly but a brilliant job done on it.


----------



## ped (May 23, 2011)

Can you tell me how/if you polished/corrected the chrome strips around the windows? I have a black C6 and mine have some light surface scratches in places. I'm not sure what the strips are made of or how to polish them.

Cheers
ped


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ped said:


> Can you tell me how/if you polished/corrected the chrome strips around the windows? I have a black C6 and mine have some light surface scratches in places. I'm not sure what the strips are made of or how to polish them.
> 
> Cheers
> ped


Ped, I think the strips are likely to be chrome covered plastic strips, 
I would have polished them by hand using either a paint cleanser or metal polish, forgive me but it was a couple of years ago.


----------



## ped (May 23, 2011)

Thanks. I have some 'peek' metal polish, sort of a cream in a toothpaste tube. Should I try that?

Perhaps you shoudl come and do my C6 someday. I'm new here, so forgive me - should I go to PM to discuss?

Cheers
ped


----------



## gavin davies (Apr 29, 2009)

looks good mate


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Brilliant job mate, I love those cars, great to see something different.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ped said:


> Thanks. I have some 'peek' metal polish, sort of a cream in a toothpaste tube. Should I try that?
> 
> Perhaps you shoudl come and do my C6 someday. I'm new here, so forgive me - should I go to PM to discuss?
> 
> ...


Good choice in gettin Gleammachine to detail your car it will look stunning when finished, you need at least 10 posts to send a PM, why dont you send him an email?

Oh and nice choice on the C6 its a cracking big vehicle, still not sure on the french reliability though


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely finish on a very cool car... not a massive fan of the front end but from the a-pillar back its a nice looking motor indeed.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

The C6 is a Marmite car, and it is surprising that a manufacturer is allowed to produce such a car. 

The car looked rather lifeless in the befores. Now you have worked your magic, the car has come alive, and the glossy finish is amazing.

Thanks for sharing that with us

Chris


----------



## ped (May 23, 2011)

I love the fact it's a marmite car. I always say drive something that evokes an emotional response, even a negative one. It makes people feel something, rather than fading into the crowd.

For me, big unusual Citroens have always been fascinating. I read something by the chief designer saying how he knew the car wouldn't sell but they made it anyway. Fantastic, I wish more companies would take chances like that and go out on a limb. The car reprisents my love for quirky and sometimes feintly ridiculous objects. As a photographer It's like comparing shooting a DSLR to a rangefinder film camera. Some people think it's mental, some think it's incomparable and others think it's exciting and different. Me, I just enjoy it. Some people think a 27 year old is mental to want such a car. I personally cannot understand people who don't get it! Ever since I sat in a CX Presteige and a Maserati SM at my friends house (he restores old Cits) I knew where I wanted to take my money.

I'm weird. 

ped


----------



## ped (May 23, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Good choice in gettin Gleammachine to detail your car it will look stunning when finished, you need at least 10 posts to send a PM, why dont you send him an email?


I reckon I'll have more than 10 posts before the day is out! Lots of things to ask about!

Cheers


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Great car and even better results!

Gotta love a big Citroen!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

cool car and a big change you made!.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

That really is a beautiful car, and nice work!


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice job, cool car.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely done and cracking alternative motor...:thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Big Citroens are fab.more comfy more advanced and better at what cars should do and thats getting you to your journey stress free..having had several REAL big citroens over the years then gone to german and Jap cars there so bland so dull and just so depressing to own and sheepish...the c6 is not depreciating like people think mainly cause theres so few of them they depreciate at the same rate as any big bmw.

superb work and thanks for putting this on hear


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Followed one of these the other day, such a great quirky French O la la car.

The big Cirtroen's history back in the DS, SM an XM always had a Marmite taste LOVE or HATE EM.... ME LOVE EM 

SM masser 1st place

C6 with a modern Masser engine would be awesome!!

Great car great detail 

Many thanks for some French fancy for a change:thumb:


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

A stunning weird car. Glad you decided to show this rather than yet another gallardo. :thumb:


----------

